# my new years siggy



## ellis995 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice and simple new years siggy ( as i don't know how to do a fancy one )


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 11, 2009)

Plain, simple, to the point, and one bad a$$ plane. Nice one Ellis.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks great mate!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep..


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

The picture looks the same area that the Mossie was. Just a tiny bit farther away. The tree line is similar and there is a tree to the left.. 

Nice!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll throw a border on it if you want ellis when I get home?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks great Ellis


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2009)

see if these work.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice, the first one looks great!


----------

